# Snowboard boot upgrade



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I dont think boots will improve riding per se. Maybe confidence and comfort? But it's not going to make you better. I know dudes with beater ass setups that are twenty times better than I am. 

That said, go try on some boots. Find what works for you, from what I remember ThirtyTwos mostly are wide foot based. I think the Prions and a few others are more geared towards a foot like yours so do some boot research. Thegoodride.com while a shit site for reviews collects most boot specs in an easy to find manner. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

i would not consider myself to have extensive knowledge but as far as nike boots go i think the stiffest are the AF1, then the DK, then i believe vapen-- kaiju (not 100% on that but i think)

im currently on the zoom DK and i have wide feet as well as huge calves and i like them. 
my advice to definitely try them on and not just wing it. but i think you could definitely give nike a chance if youre trying to go with a new brand. I personally feel like the vapens would not hold up as well idk why i just felt like they were cheap. but DKs and forces as well as the kaiju look pretty solid (DKs i know from experience with them)


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replys guys. Great info and will hopefully help me in choosing a brand new boot for this season. 

Any of you guys know what the weight is like compared to other boots? Are they light, average or on the heavier side? 

The Zoom AF1 seemed pretty heavy compared to my lashed. I think 32's beats nikes in the weight department. I do believe its due to 32's STI foam. 

The Zoom AF1 was comfortable but it was too stiff for me. So I am looking at either the DK's or kaiju. I am really liking the look of the DK...hopefully it isn't too stiff for me and can fit my wide feet. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

i think youll like the DKs.. i had the same thoughts as you did and am happy with mine. good luck to you


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have extensive knowledge.

The only thing anyone should be telling you is no one can tell you what boots to buy. I nor anyone else here knows what your foot is like. Go to a shop and try them on. Pick what fits best.


----------

